# Dialer Problem (Dialer.Sfonditalia)



## Digital Player (26 Dezember 2005)

Also Hallo
Ich habe ein Problem mit einem oder mehreren Dialern.Und zwar tauchen die aller 10 minuten immer wieder auf meinen pc wenn ich die lösche auf.Es scheint aber so das das nur ein dialer ist und zwar der Dialer: Dialer.Sfonditalia
.Und ich habe nachgelesen das wenn er länger drauf bleibt eine hohe telefonrechnung macht.So nun wollt ich mal fragen ob mir einer helfen kann bei meinem Problem mit diesem Dialer ?!Konkrete angaben findet ihr dann unten.Auf jedenfall habe ich das schon in allen möglichen foren (italienischen,Spanische ;englische & deutschen) probiert aber bisher noch kein erfolg.Nun habe ich eine Anleitung gefunden wie ich den wegmachen kann http://www.megalab.it/articoli.php?id=690 aber diese verfluchte seite ist nur in Italienisch so wie es mir vorkommt.Also entweder ihr übersetzt diese Anleitung oder ihr versucht mir anders bitte zu helfen.Aber ich hoffe es kann einer   


Dialerseite:
www.***.biz?4289 (* bitte nicht auf Link klicken !!!*)(Text wenn dieser Dialer kommt ist immer Non e' possibile procedere.

Dateien die hinzu kommen:
exsplorer (ist eine verknüpfung zu www.***.net/members/index2 (* bitte nicht auf Link klicken !!!*)
Winmovieplugin (verknüpfung zu IE4321.exe)
explorer (verknüpfung zu einer italienischen seit wo enter steht aber vorher böse sex werbung  )

Dialer namen direkt:
Dialer.Sfonditalia 29874.exe
Dialer.Sfonditalia 9693.exe
IE4321.exe

Porgramme auf meinem pc
WinXp Professional SP 2
Northon antivirus 2005 (voll geupdatet)
Northon Internet security 2005 (voll geupdatet)
eTrust Pest Patrol (voll geupdatet)
EZ Antivirus (voll geupdatet)
Ad-Aware SE professional (voll geupdatet)

pc
Amd Athlon ~1,1 Ghz  
512 Mb Sd-Ram Arbeitsspeicher
Nvidia Geforce 5200 Fx mit 128 Mb
40 Gigabyte Festplatte   
Modem von Kabeldeutschland mit einer Downloadgeschwindigkeit von 256 Kb

sieht echt übel aus aber ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen    denn dieser Dialer kommt aller 10 minuten wieder und verursacht laut angegebenen angaben eine hohe telefonrechnung.Und wenn ich mal mit Hijack this scannen soll und die daten mal hier rein stellen soll bitte nur sagen.Also kann mir jemand helfen ???

edit: und nochmal meinen pc formatieren möcht ich auch nciht weil das habe ich schon 2 mal dieses jahr durch.

_[Gefährdende Links entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## virenscanner (26 Dezember 2005)

> Und wenn ich mal mit Hijack this scannen soll und die daten mal hier rein stellen soll bitte nur sagen.Also kann mir jemand helfen ???


Bitte stelle das Hijackthis-LOG als *Attachment* hier rein.


----------



## Digital Player (26 Dezember 2005)

Ja moment:



Ja das sind eigetnlich die prozesse und die kacke is das wenn ich exsplorer und winmovie plugin und exploere immer wieder lösche die dann in ca.30 minuten wiederkommen und mich ganz blöd machen in der birne weil ich die immer wieder löschen muss  :cry:

*[Virenscanner: Code-Abschnitt in Attachment umgewandelt]*


----------



## virenscanner (26 Dezember 2005)

Zumindest erst einmal diese Einträge mittels Hijackthis fixen:


> R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.skymasters.....
> O15 - Trusted Zone: www.archivio....
> O15 - Trusted Zone: www.redfun......
> O15 - Trusted Zone: www.skymast.....


----------



## Digital Player (26 Dezember 2005)

Ja hier mla ein 2 attachment auf wunsch


----------

